# Frozen pond 1-5-2016



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

The pond next to my workplace in medina as of this morning iced over.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't get too excited just yet. Ice will be gone by Friday with 40s and rain but I saw this morning that there isn't a high temp above 30° for next week!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

every pond from clyde to willard was froze over......it will all be gone tho


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Its irritating. If it wasn't for those two days of warm up we could be fishing in a week. I saw they have 11 inches on lake of the woods. I might split for a few days.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Minnowhead Ray sent me a text stating Nimisila had skim ice.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> Minnowhead Ray sent me a text stating Nimisila had skim ice.


I drove through OSP last night and there was some ice around the ramps but mainly open water on the other end near the sheriff dock


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

A place by the name of Rome in Ashtabula county this morning was at -1°. It's right on roaming shores lake


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Driving through Mogadore this evening, the top of the spill way on 532 looked to be completely frozen over.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

North res in Coventry was cometely froze over with nice clear black ice. I'm guessing maybe 1.5" it held me without cracking at all but I didn't go any further than 1 step haha


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm gonna take auger to neighborhood pond in morning, just to see, I'm honestly thinking, as long as it doesn't get above 35 tomorrow, with a low of 20 tomorrow night, if your one of the lucky. You could fish Thursday morning if your pond wants you to do so


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most I found on pond was 2.5-3"....it held me plus I'm 6'5 300lbs. Either way, I want it to be 4"+ before I feel pretty safe


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I hit up a private marina on west harbor this afternoon, prob 2" maybe 3" in one spot, I stood on docks and used a spud bar to make my holes... 2 crappie, 2 gills, and one bass, all smaller fish.... but I ice fished today!! I didn't walk on the ice though.. Bring on the cold!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 200183
> 
> Most I found on pond was 2.5-3"....it held me plus I'm 6'5 300lbs. Either way, I want it to be 4"+ before I feel pretty safe


this might be the dumbest picture I have seen all year. Please tell me you have a life jacket on or at least a rope tied to you. it will help them recover your frozen body quicker. AND you have shorts on... don't make me tell your mom you are on that ice.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> this might be the dumbest picture I have seen all year. Please tell me you have a life jacket on or at least a rope tied to you. it will help them recover your frozen body quicker. AND you have shorts on... don't make me tell your mom you are on that ice.


First of all, I can be in shorts if I want to, second of all in the far bottom right of the pic, you can see grass, which is the shoreline, which means I was in less than a foot of water


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Please don't make excuses for your reckless actions. I'll be calling your mom at lunch. expect a text.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lmaoo either way, it added another half inch last night. But still not thick enough. 2 weeks we will be on ice boys. The weather channels 15 day is looking pretty good


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Pants would only weigh you down if you go through...... in a foot of water. haha. It is looking good for late next week!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know that spot and I know yurk's intelligence level. spot was at least 7ft deep. SMH


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys calling my wife and mom is why I don't post pics. 2.5" Over 1' of water WTF WERE YOU THINKING? Lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

capt, I only call wives and moms if they are HOT! so unless you have one (or both) and are willing to share numbers, I think you will be ok.


----------

